# Started taking klonopin, Feeling forever alone.



## Cured (Mar 22, 2012)

...


----------



## 12345 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello,

I have never taken meds like that before but I definitely relate to loving alone time. When I started exploring my emotions and allowing myself to be close to others, I found that I felt the same way you are now feeling on the meds! I think its an adjustment and a balance. Also, this makes for a great time to start praying and meditating on all good things. It really fills the soul and makes up for lost time on the earth. Good luck


----------



## Cured (Mar 22, 2012)

...


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

I would love me some kolonpins. I used to take them for 8 years but my new doctor won't prescribe them and I can't go to my old one anymore. They help with the dp alot.


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

Jsampson82 said:


> So I started taking klonopin about 3 days ago, and it has helped greatly with the depersonalization. The problem is I don't feel good either, more like the DP has been replaced with a mild depressed/sad state. I suddenly feel sad that I wasted so much time alone in my room playing video games or just watching TV, sometimes for entire weekends without leaving the house. Sad about being single and driving away the women who truly loved me but I couldn't feel the same about them and eventually ended things because it didn't seem fair to string them along when we weren't on the same page.
> 
> I always really loved being alone, and cherished my time alone in my apartment doing what I wanted without having to force myself to fake social interactions with others. But after taking the Kpen all of that just makes me sad and like I have missed out on so many great people and oportunities; and for once I actually feel that I will end up being alone for ever and for the first time ever that thought scares the sh*t out of me.
> 
> Maybe it's just my body adjusting to the medication? Maybe I can feel emotions now that I've had all this time but couldn't feel them? I have taken Xanax in the past and it never made me feel like this.


I found Klonopin to cause depression or a really flat feeling. I have better luck with Xanax, it doesn't cause as much depression--i.e. sadness.


----------



## Cured (Mar 22, 2012)

...


----------

